# Best off brand rotary tool?



## ningaginja (May 8, 2013)

I'm not really in the mood for buying a 80$ deemed when there are cheaper ones do any of you use off brand rotary tools that work well for slingshot making?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have an early version of this, and it works well:
http://www.harborfreight.com/variable-speed-rotary-tool-kit-68696.html

I think this would be a good addition to my tool collection too:
http://www.harborfreight.com/flexible-shaft-grinder-and-carver-40432.html


----------



## ningaginja (May 8, 2013)

Thanks! That was the one I was looking at


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a Craftsman roto tool & it looks almost like the Dremel. The Dremel accessories work with the Craftsman. I also have a older Rotozip cutter. It really gets too aggresive & out of control.. Cuts OK though if the wood is not too thick. Dremel is just about the best for shaping/sanding in my opinion. YouTube videos can be helpful.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

make sure to buy flex shaft too if it not comes with Rotary tool. Very handy when working with slingshots.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a Ryobi clone of a Dremel. It was great value for money as long as it worked, but it wore out the brushes pretty quickly. I'd be hesitant to get another one.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I have an OLFA rotary cutter.. Good price and works great.

SMS


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I use a Fordom Flexshaft motor tool. Also a Dremel. I have several operated with a foot control. By having a different bit in each it speeds up production. One of my hobbies is jewelry making.


----------

